# 1955 Sunshine



## thebikeguy (Mar 4, 2007)

.................


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 4, 2007)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=488&highlight=post+Pics


----------



## thebikeguy (Mar 6, 2007)

*Sunshine bike*

.................


----------



## thebikeguy (Mar 6, 2007)

*Sunshine bike*

..........


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 6, 2007)

it looks like a mix of a few bikes.


----------



## thebikeguy (Mar 6, 2007)

*Sunshine bikes*

...........


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 7, 2007)

i was talking about the design of the bike


----------



## thebikeguy (Mar 12, 2007)

*Sunshine bike*

......................








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 12, 2007)

wow thats neat


----------



## thebikeguy (Mar 12, 2007)

*Sunshine trike*

..........................


----------



## thebikeguy (Mar 14, 2007)

*and some more.....*

The sun in the head badge and the pattern in the chainrings are based on the logo they put on their farm equipment. Here is a pic of the logo on a 1926 Sunshine Harvester.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------

